# Planning to go backpacking in the Ozarks



## antinous (Jul 3, 2016)

Was wondering if there are any areas I should go to just to see wild Aphonopelma hentzi and any other mygalomorphs? Won't be collecting, so don't need to worry, just want to see some North American species in their natural habitat. If you don't feel comfortable listing it here, feel free to email me please!


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 5, 2016)

Check out Ha-Ha Tonka state park, not only will you be able to find them there, the place is just absolutely amazing all together. Also can find Centruroides vittatus there as well.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 13, 2016)

Take pictures and post them!!!

(But would you consider excluding logging clear cuts?)


----------

